# Coyote or wolf? ( Graphic image)



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

I hate to see any animal killed  ... But I heard of an 82 lb coyote killed on the radio this morning and well had to check out the images myself.


Mods, if this is not aloud to be here, I totally understand (id just like some input) so please, feel free to take this down  

.
...........
.................
.......................
............................
.............................

Coyotes are only suppose to weigh 20-50 lbs whiles grey wolves start at 80lbs
Sure he could be a large coyote, but just take a look at him





















Here in Newfoundland, we no longer have wolves as the newfoundland wolf is extinct. But this guy has raised some questions and has a DNA sample sent to the lab. 



Thoughts?


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm not an expert, but I always thought coyotes, compared to wolves, had slightly larger/more prominent ears, and were smaller and "thinner". So it's kind of hard to tell from that picture...its head and coloring looks like a classic Hollywood wolf, that's for sure. And it seems a lot larger than the average coyote. Would like to hear how the DNA test goes!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Will be interesting to see the DNA results. It could also be a Husky type dog crossed with a coyote as they can crossbreed.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

IMHO it looks awfully large for a coyote. The ears have me stumped too.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks like a wolf to me.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

wolf. Absolutely.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Definitely wolf.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
Still awaiting on the news on the DNA from vocm. If it is a wolf, i'd asume he came over the same way the coyotes came over ( on the ice ). 
Because wolves are pack animals, what are the chances of more? or could it be a solitary animal.

It took several years before the Newfoundland government admitted there were coyotes on the island, so im curious as to what they'll say this guy is.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

stacey101 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Still awaiting on the news on the DNA from vocm. If it is a wolf, i'd asume he came over the same way the coyotes came over ( on the ice ).
> Because wolves are pack animals, what are the chances of more? or could it be a solitary animal.
> 
> It took several years before the Newfoundland government admitted there were coyotes on the island, so im curious as to what they'll say this guy is.


I was wondering the same thing you are ... but could it have been a lone wolf that someone had as a pet? What if this is determined a Wolf .... which it certainly looks that way ... what will happen if it is admitted and there are more? Will they become an endangered species in your area or will they try to eradicate them?


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> I was wondering the same thing you are ... but could it have been a lone wolf that someone had as a pet? What if this is determined a Wolf .... which it certainly looks that way ... what will happen if it is admitted and there are more? Will they become an endangered species in your area or will they try to eradicate them?


Well, we had the newfoundland wolf that was hunted to extinction back in 1913 I believe. There was some talk of bringing wolves over to control the moose and coyote problem . It never happened . If this is a wolf ( which honestly I hope it is ) I ..humm.. I think they'd leave them alone just for the purpose of killing off the moose and coyote. After those populations are under control God knows what will happen  

So far as far as DNA, some people are claiming the results are back and that its a coyote ( I actually found that on some random hunting forum.... -_- ) but in the news, theres nothing so I dont believe that forum. Newfoundlanders will call anything that looks like a wild dog a coyote.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

That's a wolf. He looks like a big, healthy specimen too..I'd guess a pet.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It's not like because Wolves aren't found in NF anymore, *A* wolf couldn't wander in.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

stacey101 said:


> what are the chances of more?


 about 50/50 i would think due to the fact that you have periodic disbursements from wolf packs when cubs grow up and move off to do their own thing. these would be pretty regular across the board provided pups continue to be born. 



> It took several years before the Newfoundland government admitted there were coyotes on the island, so im curious as to what they'll say this guy is.


it's a wolf. that is no coyote. this is a coyote.









this is a wolf.


----------



## Chlodsind (Jan 5, 2012)

There's nearly no question in my mind that this is a wolf. Possibly, though I wouldn't bet on it, a wolf-dog that just ended up more "wolfey." I agree with some of the other posters, there's a solid chance this was somebody's pet. 

Can't wait for the DNA!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

WOLF! It doesn't have coyote features.


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

Sure looks like a wolf to me. Or a dog...coyote doesn't even come to mind from that picture. I'm not a hunter, but I don't disagree with hunting as long as it's done responsibly and legally. I have to say though that the pictures with predators (bear, mountain lion, coyote, wolf) always kinda' freak me out. I guess it's because I don't think of them as food (I know people eat bear).


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

That is most certainly a wolf, or atleast like others have said, a wolf hybrid with atleast a %90 content .. lol doesn't surprise me that Newfies think its a coyote.. LOL. J/k.. had to throw a newfie joke out there. 

Why was it killed? With the over abundance of moose population in Newfoundland, and the amount of destruction they cause to people and property each year, they should be welcoming wolves in to help with the moose population. Unless of course, someone smuggled it over and attempted to have it as a pet or something. It looked like a very healthy animal, perhaps it has been feeding on all the moose. Its a shame it was destroyed.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

That's definitely a wolf.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Poor thing. And no - that ain't no coyote. Not by a long shot. 
Makes me sad =(


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

another vote for wolf

total of votes so far
coyote=0
wolf=14
So far the wolf vote is winning!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks all, I've been commenting of the VOCM news page stating my view ( which is also a wolf, possibly grey or timber imo )
But alot of the other newfies claim that its a coyote because they've 'seen plenty that big' on the island or its a hybrid because ' the bushy tail means it has coyote' ...I really wish people would educate themselves

sure
just the other day someone on youtube tried to tell me a coyote was a wolf....


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

stacey101 said:


> Thanks all, I've been commenting of the VOCM news page stating my view ( which is also a wolf, possibly grey or timber imo )
> But alot of the other newfies claim that its a coyote because they've 'seen plenty that big' on the island or its a hybrid because ' the bushy tail means it has coyote' ...I really wish people would educate themselves
> 
> sure
> just the other day someone on youtube tried to tell me a coyote was a wolf....


I do not understand? Why are they even being this way ... they cannot possibly be that nieve? .... or can they? :/


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> I do not understand? Why are they even being this way ... they cannot possibly be that nieve? .... or can they? :/


Sadly... they can be -_- 
My entire family from the bay for instince.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

After going through several photos of coyotes... The photos you posted look nothing like them. That's a wolf, through and through.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Wolf.

Around here, it's rare to see a coyote that's as big as Kaki. 80lbs is huge.

Did they at least have a real excuse for shooting the wolf? Was it harassing livestock?


----------



## groomerwantabe (Apr 10, 2008)

definitely wolf. i thought most coyotes were smaller. At least the ones that we see around these parts.Also look a little like a husk mix notice the eyes in the second pic?? i don't know


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

"Coyotes typically grow to 30–34 in (76–86 cm) in length, not counting a tail of 12–16 in (30–41 cm), stand about 23–26 in (58–66 cm) at the shoulder and, on average, weigh from 15–46 lb (6.8–21 kg).[3][11] Northern coyotes are typically larger than southern subspecies, with the largest coyotes on record weighing 74.75 pounds (33.91 kg) and measuring 1.75 m (5.7 ft) in total length.[12][13]"

If that is a coyote it just broke a record... But that is definitely not a coyote, at least not a pureblooded one.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Tofu_pup said:


> Wolf.
> 
> Around here, it's rare to see a coyote that's as big as Kaki. 80lbs is huge.
> 
> Did they at least have a real excuse for shooting the wolf? Was it harassing livestock?


A hunting shop in a smaller town had a competition with a $100 reward ( i think its 100 ) for who ever can shoot the largest coyote. This poor guy was minding his own business and bam 
The fella that shot him claimed he has been tracking him for months. 
Newfoundland is over run by moose ( i've heard 150,000 to some moron claiming we have 8 million -_- ) i've lived here my entire life and can honestly say ive possibly only seen 15 .... and coyotes, so there permits to kill both to the point where the coyotes are pretty much being culled ( theres also been talk of culling the moose )


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not used to coyotes, but that's definitely wolfy to me.

And he can quite possibly be a lone wolf. We see them in my town a lot. When they get away from the pack (too weak, too insubordinate, too something), they tend to come closer to towns since it's easier to find food and resources.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Wolf. We have coyotes and that is wayyy larger. I hate seeing dead wolves


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Still no news. DNA testing shouldn't take THIS long


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

That is MOST definately a wolf, poor guy!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They don't like to say that it's a wolf because it puts the farmers into panic/witch-hunt mode and things can get messy. Well, around here, anyway, and I would guess it to be the same any place that doesn't normally have wolves. They won't admit it until someone puts a lot of pressure on them. They'll wait as long as they can and hope everyone forgets about it.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

stacey101 said:


> I hate to see any animal killed  ... But I heard of an 82 lb coyote killed on the radio this morning and well had to check out the images myself.
> 
> 
> Mods, if this is not aloud to be here, I totally understand (id just like some input) so please, feel free to take this down
> ...


It looks more like a Husky to me. Please let us know about the DNA results.


----------



## ashley8993 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thinking its a wolf to, and if it is, THAT'S HORRIBLE!


----------



## dmatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

definitely looks like a wolf to me! at first sight i instantly see a wolf in that picture. i guess its best if we wait for that DNA result to make sure but then judging from that body and facial features i think its kind of more for a wolf as what others have said i think cayotes should have a smaller face and a thinner body as compared to the body built of wolves .also the nose should be more pointed in cayotes. you might also be able to distinguish a wolf fro a cayote based on the sound of its howl.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Thought you all might find this interesting. http://www.varminter.com/forums/topic/5196-remember-the-giant-coyote/


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

dustinshaw98 said:


> It looks more like a Husky to me. Please let us know about the DNA results.


I hope you never encounter a wolf, cause that is definitely not a Husky..


----------



## BlueCattleBell (Mar 24, 2012)

Does anyone know when the DNA tests will be released. Taking an awfully long time. 

By the way, I think this is a purely bred wolf so, it could be a way to control the coyote population on the island. Also, the Fox population has severely dropped off in the last 10 years, not sure why people are not talking about that.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

It's a wolf.


----------



## Pepy311 (Jul 19, 2011)

I see live coyote almost daily and that is a dead wolf. I have a coyote pack that lives in the woods by my house. I heard that they are going to allow wolf hunting again because they made such a good come back and ranchers Wang wolves dead again.


----------



## Nakodasmom (Mar 24, 2012)

FOR SURE 100% Wolf, So sad to see this......Coyotes are much smaller, & their coats look nothing like that. Coyotes are Darker in Colour (Brown) that picture looks like a Grey Wolf....Makes me sad to see this


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

That's a wolf. And that's sad that someone shot him. I thought there are laws to prevent that sort of thing, but I didn't read the whole 3pgs here. It's sad whenever any type of animal (wildlife) gets shot.


----------



## BlueCattleBell (Mar 24, 2012)

An update to the DNA results will be released within the next day or so.

http://www.vocm.com/newsarticle.asp?mn=2&ID=22293&GetComments=1&popular=1


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

I compared it with other wolf pics online. This is definitely a wolf.


----------



## flamefrost (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't think it's a coyote, they aren't that big as the one of the image, but it pains me to see that image since wolves are my fav animals... 
But one question, is that guy smiling while holding the animal? Or am I just imagining things...


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

flamefrost said:


> I don't think it's a coyote, they aren't that big as the one of the image, but it pains me to see that image since wolves are my fav animals...
> But one question, is that guy smiling while holding the animal? Or am I just imagining things...


sick isnt it?


----------



## Rottysrule (Apr 13, 2012)

looks wolf to me. but hey could be a cross


----------



## nene (May 6, 2010)

How could anyone be proud of killing something so beautiful? I just don't understand????


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Shoot first...Ask questions later!

Maybe it was your neighbors Alaskan Huskie?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Roloni--that's not an Alaskan Husky. A. Huskies are slimmer and look more like a Husky than a wolf. This is an Alaskan Husky: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a2/Goose-Alaskan_Husky.jpg


----------



## flamefrost (Apr 4, 2012)

Still no DNA results?

We should probably point the gun at him and smile, then ask him how he felt but that wouldn't make us better humans..


----------



## BlueCattleBell (Mar 24, 2012)

Uhmm... I think that a simple Labrador Wolf resembles the one that was shot. Poor thing, hate to see Wolves shot


----------



## BlueCattleBell (Mar 24, 2012)

DNA results are not expected till the end of the month 

http://www.vocm.com/newsarticle.asp?mn=2&ID=22461&latest=1


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

BlueCattleBell said:


> DNA results are not expected till the end of the month
> 
> http://www.vocm.com/newsarticle.asp?mn=2&ID=22461&latest=1


Believe me, what ever they say they wont expose the truth. I volunteer for one of the MUN biology programs and my boss knows the man doing the DNA testing as that guy is head of the department, that guy will tell the truth but as for the government who knows.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

No way that's a Coyote. Nevermind the size, it has a totally different facial and body structure then a Coyote. That's a wolf.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

I mean really...it's a wolf. The DNA results wait is not exactly full of suspense.

That said, I have yet another wolf hanging out on my yard. Second sleepless night in a row, because the dog wants to make him his new best friend.


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

I looked at the pictures and nearly laughed at the thought of it being a coyote, until I realized it had been killed ;_; That really bugs me. Seriously, I've only seen either of the two in a zoo, never really studied their looks, and yet that's obviously a wolf/mostly wolf hybrid(if it was a hybrid it doesn't look like one). This is sad :/

~IJMB


----------



## Moreau (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope this ends up being a lesson to these "hunters" to think before they shoot. Maybe some lessons in how to identify a coyote before they run contests like that. I just passed a coyote a couple of hours ago on my way to work, it trotted across the road not ten feet in front of my car. That is not a coyote. There is no comparison.


----------



## BlueCattleBell (Mar 24, 2012)

Some speculation going on in Newfoundland triggers the belief that the 82 pound animal was a Wolf. There is still no word about the DNA results yet.

http://www.thetelegram.com/News/Local/2012-04-29/article-2966490/Wolf-speculation-in-Atlantic-Canada/1


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

No way that is a coyote, it's a beautiful wolf. Coyotes are scrawny with long snouts and thin legs, small feet and dark grey/brown fur. I don't know about Newfoundland but here in California they are only about 30 pounds with the females being the larger.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

mitzi said:


> No way that is a coyote, it's a beautiful wolf. Coyotes are scrawny with long snouts and thin legs, small feet and dark grey/brown fur. I don't know about Newfoundland but here in California they are only about 30 pounds with the females being the larger.


I'm not sure about further north, but Coyotes in the Eastern US are larger than their western cousin, going 50-65 lbs. I've seen both and the Eastern Coys give me alot more worries as they're bolder in general as well as larger.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

cshellenberger said:


> I'm not sure about further north, but Coyotes in the Eastern US are larger than their western cousin, going 50-65 lbs. I've seen both and the Eastern Coys give me alot more worries as they're bolder in general as well as larger.


Gulp! I can't imagine larger and bolder! Here in CA coyotes will tear a dog off his leash and they have been known to knock people down and take their dogs. Only large dogs like labs and GSDs are safe here.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

That is so sad. Why was it killed? Wouldnt it be great to have the Newfoundland wolf back? As it is, I guess it is extinct.... again....


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Candydb said:


> That is so sad. Why was it killed? Wouldnt it be great to have the Newfoundland wolf back? As it is, I guess it is extinct.... again....


He was killed for a hunting competition ( who ever kills the largest coyote wins an x number of dollars plus 'their' animal stuffe and displayed in the hunting store in Lewisport. I'd be great to have them back imo, there was even talk about them being re-introduced to lower the moose and coyote population. But some people have a stupid fear of wolves attacking their children and such.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd worry much more about running into a pack of coyotes than I would a pack of wolves. They may be smaller, but they tend to be bolder. And yeah, around here, they're pretty big -- eastern coyotes have wolf in their background.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

to all of you who said wolf inlcuding myself i think that makes all of us, we were right he's a labrador wolf

http://www.thetelegram.com/News/Loc...987755/It&rsquos-a-Labrador-wolf:-DNA-tests/1


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

I hate to see such a beautiful animal killed .....with that said I had to shoot a wolf once when him and his pack decided to stop by my house for a bite of my ducks, chickens and rabbits. THANKGOD I only had to shoot one ( it was in the chickencoop ) and the others ran . I had to turn the dead wolf into fish and game who informed me that they had been having trouble with this rogue pack and might have to kill more ...never saw them around my house again and as far as I know fish and game never had to intervene. But it happens !! One of the things you just learn to deal with when you live in a place that has more wildlife than people !


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

OdiesMom, I think everyone here understands when farmer/rancher ect HAS to shot a wolf because they're harrassing/killing livestock, but to purposely hunt them is just wrong, they are part of the natural balance and are NEEDED for population control. Unfortunately it looks like the hunting of this wolf is allowed, so the guy won't be penalized.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> OdiesMom, I think everyone here understands when farmer/rancher ect HAS to shot a wolf because they're harrassing/killing livestock, but to purposely hunt them is just wrong, they are part of the natural balance and are NEEDED for population control. Unfortunately it looks like the hunting of this wolf is allowed, so the guy won't be penalized.


 I totally agree !! Recently a guy here in Alaska shot and killed 2 wolves on the border of Denali National Park which was legal but if they had been IN the park they were protected . Caused a huge stir up here. Alot of controversy over arial killing of problem wolves also . Alaskans do ALOT of hunting and in some cases hunting wolves is allowed but i have never heard of a contest to see who can kill the most/biggest etc wolf or any other animal except fish .


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

stacey101 said:


> to all of you who said wolf inlcuding myself i think that makes all of us, we were right he's a labrador wolf
> 
> http://www.thetelegram.com/News/Loc...987755/It&rsquos-a-Labrador-wolf:-DNA-tests/1


Wow the first wolf sighting in approximately 100 years and its shot and killed by man - why am I not surprised. Hopefully the local government can do what it can to protect these amazing animals in the future.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

vertigo210 said:


> Wow the first wolf sighting in approximately 100 years and its shot and killed by man - why am I not surprised. Hopefully the local government can do what it can to protect these amazing animals in the future.


Sadly, conservation isnt a big thing on the island


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Def wolf!! It really breaks my heart to know that these beautiful animals killed for sport!!


----------

